# New Nikon lens for the D800



## biggles_no1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Apparently Nikon have done a deal with Nasa to create a one-off lens for their new D800 in time for the Olympics. It actually allows full coverage of every event while standing in a single spot. The only problem is that the lucky buyer has to collect it. See attached

Apparently Nasa will include a free can of rocket fuel for the gyro image stabalisation system.


----------



## lol (Feb 24, 2012)

Can you hand hold that? Assuming you wont use it in a low-G environment!


----------



## biggles_no1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well a little motion blur may be evident but the rocket stabalisation system reportedly does help compensate for the 11110 kg weight


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2012)

Where's the Gitzo 12541 tripod (wooden legs made from Sequoia trees) to support that monster?


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 24, 2012)

Good for unobtrusive candid shots, provided you are shooting from at least 2 time zones away.


----------



## lol (Feb 24, 2012)

If you really could get hubble and stick it on your SLR (any brand!) then I was looking up the stats on it. It has a 57.6m focal length (57600mm). Considering its 2.4m mirror, you get a system of f/24. Hope you have a good way to keep the shutter speed up to prevent shake, while dealing with the relative slowness of it. And that's ignoring the secondary mirror obstruction. At least it has a built in lens cap!

Hmm... I wonder, maybe it would be really sweet if you can attach a focal reducer optimised to correct for the Ritchey-Chrétien weaknesses of it. Lose a bit of focal length, get the speed up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2012)

lol said:


> It has a 57.6m focal length (57600mm). Considering its 2.4m mirror, you get a system of f/24. Hope you have a good way to keep the shutter speed up to prevent shake, while dealing with the relative slowness of it.



No worries. You just need a couple of the 7000 W, one billion candlepower xenon lamps from the Luxor Sky Beam as a constant light source. At only $1200 each, they're a bargin compared to the lens.


----------



## tt (Feb 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> lol said:
> 
> 
> > It has a 57.6m focal length (57600mm). Considering its 2.4m mirror, you get a system of f/24. Hope you have a good way to keep the shutter speed up to prevent shake, while dealing with the relative slowness of it.
> ...


At $1200 that's cheaper and more powerful than many studio heads. 
Probably a bit bright/warm for the subject though. 
Probably need to wait for the updated Vagabond battery coming out, if using outside!


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you get a 1.4 for it? If not I will be switching to canon


----------

